# One way ticket without visa



## Bitel (May 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My brother from Costa Rica is coming to Dubai in about a month, he got offered a job and hes coming to sign the contract. His one way ticket is from CR to frankfurt, Germany and from there to Dubai. 

He will request a visit visa first meanwhile the new job gets his work visa. Will he have any problems entering Dubai this way?


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde (Apr 29, 2013)

Bitel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My brother from Costa Rica is coming to Dubai in about a month, he got offered a job and hes coming to sign the contract. His one way ticket is from CR to frankfurt, Germany and from there to Dubai.
> 
> He will request a visit visa first meanwhile the new job gets his work visa. Will he have any problems entering Dubai this way?


i am interested to hear people's opinions on this. i was in a similar situation, as i have a contract starting in august, but am arriving in june, and was hoping to get a one-way ticket.

(being that i can't get a visa on arrival, i will be arranging a 30 day visa before i arrive as well.) 

in the end, i bought a one-way ticket to doha for 3 weeks after i arrive in dubai (and clearly i won't be using that ticket). i read some forum posts, and most people say that arriving on a one-way ticket is okay, but there are some horror stories out there of people being sent back, etc. for the most part i hear that people are fine. i just figured that since i am coming with a fair bit of luggage, and possibly a bike, a one-way ticket out would hopefully deflect heavy questions.

don't know if this is of help, and as i said, interested as to what others have to say.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

I am residing in Dubai and waiting for my Visa, but had to go to Hong Kong for a business trip last week. I was stopped in Hong Kong when I went to check in for my return flight to Dubai because I had no return ticket and it was only when I showed the airline that my Visa Application was pending that they issued my Boarding Pass.

I would assume if he showed them a copy of his Employment Contract that would hopefully be sufficient.


----------



## The.Unwritten (Apr 13, 2013)

can i ask why is he applying for visit visa if his employer already processing his employment entry permit? 
if they are actually processing it, then no need for visit visa, they will send him a copy by email and drop the original at the airport. the moment he arrives he should show the printed copy to the immigration then the immigration will give him his original entry permit (pink permit paper).


----------

